# bazzoka woes



## rob (Jun 6, 2009)

i am getting a dry tape 6 inches from the starting point with my bazzoka. anyone know how to fix my problem?


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

your probably advancing the tape with out the drive wheels making good contact on the wall , or pulling on before the tape is completely cut .


----------



## rob (Jun 6, 2009)

i advance the tape and wall contact is good but i still get dry tape. it is driving me nuts any other ideas thx.


----------



## LightRock (Jun 6, 2009)

*does it click as it rolls along?*



rob said:


> i advance the tape and wall contact is good but i still get dry tape. it is driving me nuts any other ideas thx.


could it be that your 'ratchets' are gone allowing your piston to back up the tube between tapes? Normally the cable drum won't turn backward till the filling 'switch' is engaged, but if that mechanism is broken, the weight of the mud will push it down the tube. That's the first thing that occurs to me.


----------



## rob (Jun 6, 2009)

no, i checked that...whenever the bazzoka i s stopped 6 inches later i get a dry tape. i was thinking that mabe something wrong in the taper.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Try to tighten the set screw where your cable ties in , it could be lose and slipping just enough , had that happen , check out the drive dog , make sure all the punch outs are ( by the sprocket that drives your cable) on , also had them break off causing some slippage.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Silvers first response was probably right. I'm still in baby steps with the taper and I've found that happening myself. 1wallboardsmen here sells videos on how to use all the tools. Every time I'd start using a new one I'd watch it the night before then again that night so it would click in my head better. With the taper as you come to your cutting point slow down, then cut and stop at the same time when you bring your hand back up ONLY GO HALFWAY or so back up. Then at the EXACT same time roll your wheels off and advance it the rest of the way up. It's tricky but I had the exact same thing happen to me, and no one to ask about it. The first day I made a hell of a mess. Lol. Good luck.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

After I cut. I hold the tape between my pointing and middle finger. Thumb and other two fingers on the feed/cut handle. I hold the tape back and roll a little mud out and feed the tape out as the mud starts to cover it. And away we go. No blanks.

How do you think I became a drywall Tycoon ?


----------

